# Flourish cloudy



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Why does Flourish make a tanks water cloudy?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm. Good question. I switched over to flohrish and have been having the same problems. I used to use leaf zone and never had cloudy water. I use the same product on the store tank without this issue though. Hmm weird


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have had the same thing!
Our plants are dying in our 77 g so we decided to give them some flourish!
our tank has been cloudy for days now!


----------

